# Best Smoker?



## $moke!t (Sep 1, 2020)

Looking to get a new smoker. Whats the best kind? Im thinking a 18inch Weber Smokey Mountain. Any advice?


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 1, 2020)

The best kind of smoker depends on many factors. 

1) What is your end goal?  (Back yard, competition, food service)
2) How much will you be smoking at one time?  (Food for you and your cat or the local fire department?)
3) What are your climate conditions?  (Cold climate you may want an insulated cabinet if you plan on smoking in the winter.)
4) Cost:  How much buck do you have for the bang?
5) Fuel choice  (Charcoal, wood, gas, electric)
6) How involved do you want to be with the cook?  (set and forget or constant monitoring of the fire?)
7) Any interest in building your own?

The WSM 22" smoker is a solid performer that won't break the bank.  Lots of smoking enthusiasts use these cookers with good results. 

They cost about $450 but you can get them used for a much lower price.

JC


----------



## normanaj (Sep 1, 2020)

WSM is a GREAT smoker to start with and keep!


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 1, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> The best kind of smoker depends on many factors.
> 
> 1) What is your end goal?  (Back yard, competition, food service)
> 2) How much will you be smoking at one time?  (Food for you and your cat or the local fire department?)
> ...


My goal is backyard. Smoking a few briskets or whole chickens at a time. Some beans fish just the basics for a large family not the whole town. Climate is cooler and rainy mostly but nice during summer. Cost isnt an issue and I would like anything besides electric. Something that gets the meat the best smoke flavor. I like to be involved but not stand by the smoker the whole time committed. Not too interested in building my own as of now, but that sounds like something I may be interested in the future.


----------



## BigW. (Sep 1, 2020)

Welcome.  Great choice for a smoker.  You will prob want the 22" as suggested.  The extra space will help.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 1, 2020)

BigW. said:


> You will prob want the 22" as suggested. The extra space will help.



I have the 14.5" originally for tailgating and since there's only two of us at home it works for us but space is good,it just makes things easier.


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 1, 2020)

Best smokers are off set stick burners.
BUT they come with baggage, lots of baggage.


----------



## poacherjoe (Sep 1, 2020)

JC in GB forgot one.. How Fat do you want to get ?  I bought the SmokinTex 1460 and have done nothing but cook everything except the kitchen sink on it. I really got it for summer sausage and bologna but it does so much more that my waistline is..... Well lets just call it Spandex .The WSM is a good starter


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Best smokers are off set stick burners.
> BUT they come with baggage, lots of baggage.


I agree..I was a stick burner for a long time.  That being said the baggage, oh the baggage.  I have made the switch to MB 560 and still experimenting ways to duplicate a stick burn.  I am getting very close now so I loving my 560 and my restful nights


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 4, 2020)

$moke!t said:


> My goal is backyard. Smoking a few briskets or whole chickens at a time. Some beans fish just the basics for a large family not the whole town. Climate is cooler and rainy mostly but nice during summer. Cost isnt an issue and I would like anything besides electric. Something that gets the meat the best smoke flavor. I like to be involved but not stand by the smoker the whole time committed. Not too interested in building my own as of now, but that sounds like something I may be interested in the future.


Check out a gravity fed cabinet smoker.  I have a Stump's baby and I love it.


----------

